
The Mindtribe Approach to Rock - jerryr
http://www.mindtribe.com/2016/05/the-mindtribe-approach-to-rock/
======
beat
I keep coming back to my Pedaltrain boards, because I reorganize my
pedalboards so often. The light weight and ease of dealing with the Velcro are
huge wins.

Lately, I've shifted to a two-board model. First board has overdrives, second
board has time-based effects. It seems easier than trying to Tetris a working
design together that makes key pedals readily available underfoot.

